# How to make your relationship last long despite challenges



## Forteryx

Hi I have been a marriage counselor for about 8years and all the people I sold this books to came to thank me so just buy this book and save your marriage this is my email if you need anything.

Thanks for participating. However, you must become a Vendor to advertise services, books, etc, on TAM.

Please visit this link to find out how you can do this https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/business/


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Where have you been? So many tragedies could've been avoided!
🙄


----------



## CharlieParker

> Thanks for participating. However, you must become a Vendor to advertise services, books, etc, on TAM.


With all due respect, I am feel with full certaintude that provided the mods wire the entire sum of funds as US dollars that the OP shall become a TAM vendor forthwith.


----------



## Laurentium

Oh, a book about marriage? Why did nobody think of this before?!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy!

Laurentium said:


> Oh, a book about marriage? Why did nobody think of this before?!


Books contain useful information? 😂


----------

